# Not interested in eating?



## apathy ends the world (Nov 25, 2009)

I didn't even notice this problem until I found out I was ten pounds underweight. I seem to only eat out of necessity, and sometimes I can't recognize how hungry I am until I start feeling sick and lightheaded and sometimes faint (at work and concerts).

People used to say they thought I ate a lot, because I eat so many little things throughout the day. But on a usual day when I'm home all day by myself, I find time for maybe one actual meal. I can't eat a lot of food at once.

I've tried eating more and gaining weight, but I see no results and keep getting told my metabolism is just "really high."


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I wish I had a high metabolism. :tongue:

I would go see a dietician. They could probably help you gain some weight.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I forget to eat all the time too. Something that used to help me was having foods that I intend on eating for the day, out in the open so I will see them. Other times, its something as simple as not waiting to eat.. say you actually notice the time, and it occurs to you that you hadn't eaten since breakfast and its now evening, well don't put it off even longer, just get something to eat right then. I also counted my calories for a while, to see if I was eating enough, and it turned out I could eat only 700 in an entire day, thinking I had eaten normally. So perhaps you should try keeping track of your calories for a while too, to see how far off you are from your goal. And if you need to know how many calories you need to consume daily, then look up bmi calculator. If you need help with the bmi calc, then I can help you out.

I was also thinking from what you said about doctors, that perhaps you are just an ectomorph, naturally thin build. If you feel healthy and the docs say you're fine, then I'm sure its ok - but what concerned me was the fainting spells you talked about, which could happen at a bad time.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

I have always been that way, and so has my sister. My sister has a bigger problem as she is allergic to milk and soya, so she can't eat the usual fattening stuff like cheese, chocolate, ice-cream, etc. Her doctor told her to try protein shakes (like bodybuilders use), but she was so underweight that she didn't start her periods until 14. If you don't feel you have any health problems from it then it's probably not too important. If you're actually loosing weight though, not just maintaining a low weight, then you should probably try to eat more calories etc. When I was a student I ate take aways pretty much every day for 6 months or so, and I only put on 6lb. Now that I'm eating healthier again, my weight has gone back to a constant 9st (I'm 5' 8"). There doesn't seem to be much I can do to change it.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Instead of eating more, try and eat foods that are naturally high in carbs, calories, or fat that are good for you.

Some of these include:

Bagels
Pasta
Dried Fruit
Avocados
Nuts (the best kind in your situation would be pecans or cashews)
Fruit Juice (100% juice, like Juicy Juice)
Cook with oils
MEAT! 

So, basically....make a habit of eating at Chipotle and Olive Garden.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you tried exercising? I have a really high metabolism as well, and the only way I've ever gained weight was through exercising. It won't necessarily make you more hungry, but it should help to balance the metabolism.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I wish I had a very high metabolism... I've always wanted to look like an anorexic person.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Axe said:


> I wish I had a very high metabolism... I've always wanted to look like an anorexic person.


I'm sorry but... I do think that is probably unhealthy.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

hziegel said:


> I'm sorry but... I do think that is probably unhealthy.


It is unhealthy... but I just always wanted to look like that, not sure why myself.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Axe said:


> It is unhealthy... but I just always wanted to look like that, not sure why myself.


Just as long as you don't starve yourself!


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Just as long as you don't starve yourself!


Don't worry, I eat 3 - 5 times a day haha


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Axe said:


> Don't worry, I eat 3 - 5 times a day haha


Me too! n_n Cuz I don't want to look anorexic lol. I love my boobs.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Me too! n_n Cuz I don't want to look anorexic lol. I love my boobs.


I eat a lot because I love the taste of different foods. I sometimes spend hours cooking, trying new combinations of spices/condiments just to find a new and exciting taste. Cooking is an art for me to say the least.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Axe said:


> I eat a lot because I love the taste of different foods. I sometimes spend hours cooking, trying new combinations of spices/condiments just to find a new and exciting taste. Cooking is an art for me to say the least.


Oh that's cool! n_n I love food, and I would like to learn to cook better. Maybe someday.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Oh that's cool! n_n I love food, and I would like to learn to cook better. Maybe someday.


It seems we've derailed the thread lol


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Axe said:


> It seems we've derailed the thread lol


Quite the contrary. We're talking about showing interest in eating! =D


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Quite the contrary. We're talking about showing interest in eating! =D


Very true. I love mixing different cultural foods, such as Italian food with Mexican food


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Axe said:


> Very true. I love mixing different cultural foods, such as Italian food with Mexican food


Sounds yummy. n_n I love Italian, but not the super hardy kind because it makes me sick.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Sounds yummy. n_n I love Italian, but not the super hardy kind because it makes me sick.


Sometimes I eat food that makes me sick, but it just tastes so good... lol


----------



## apathy ends the world (Nov 25, 2009)

I apologize for the late reply.

I didn't mean to imply it was the doctor who said my metabolism was just really high. It's been the family and friends I've talked to about this. It's the best they can come up with.

The two things I know would help are my biggest obstacles. Eating healthier, and exercising. I am a complete homebody, bed-potato, and computer junkie. And in that lifestyle eating and exercising seem to have no priority. My exercise is working at a busy Subway restaurant. I also know that the healthier I eat, the MORE food I have to eat. Right? So far the only steps I've been taking is trying to cook more often. I usually end up with more food, and eat more than I usually would even just going out to eat somewhere.

And thankfully, I don't usually get called anorexic. If anyone says anything, they practically marvel at how skinny I am, and it almost hurts when they follow up with, "but don't worry, it looks _really_ good."


----------

